# Frozen Primer



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Client left 10 gallons of interior valspar primer in his vehicle last night..it was 2 degrees this am. It wasn't frozen solid but a little stiff around the edges. If it looks ok after it's mixed will it be ok? He almost cussed


----------



## DiversePainting (Jan 28, 2010)

I would normally say no because freezing forces the liquids in the paint to separate from the solids and the two properties won't be able to re-emulsify, but you said it didn't freeze completely so you should be OK. Thaw it out completely (sit it in a tub of hot water), then stir it extremely well and test it.


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

Being that is was valspar primer that would be reason enough to pitch it.:w00t:


----------



## DiversePainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Lmao, at Chris. you know I wonder why us painter's give big/box store a hard time. I've used Valspar several times and its not a bad product, it might be a lil pricey but still.


----------



## alanbj (Feb 19, 2009)

valspar is very good paint. use to be top of the line back in the day.
used their exterior stain this summer and it blew my socks off,thick as a brick and flowed real nice.


----------



## Painterboy (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree with Chris


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

alanbj said:


> valspar is very good paint. use to be top of the line back in the day.
> used their exterior stain this summer and it blew my socks off,thick as a brick and flowed real nice.


nuff said:whistling


----------



## coatingsguy (Apr 22, 2009)

most acrylic / latex products, regardless of the manufacture have 1-3 freeze/thaw cycles. It needs to be stored in a nominal temp room of 70 for a minimum of 48 hours, then should be good to go. all manufactures add a certain amount of gylcol to thier products to retard freezing. Think about it. How does it get from the factory to the store? not in a heated truck. Whens the last time you bought a gallon of paint right off the back of the truck? hope that helps.


----------



## ContrBob (Dec 11, 2009)

I wouldn't use it. Freezing separates components and changes the chemical structure.

It'll be too much work taking it off when it fails.


----------



## Faron79 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Depends...*

After thawing for a day or 2, stir thoroughly. 
* If it's nice and creamy, it's good to go.
* If bottom & sides are "cottage-cheesy"...TOSS IT.

Way up here in Fargo, ND...we have to watch for this closely.
Our RL paints can be sent on heated trailers from OH once a week, if need-be.
(I've had to refuse pallet-loads b4...)

Many paints actually CAN'T take a freeze. Check the cans. ACE paints state right on the case..."Freezing makes product unsuitable for use".
SOME light crystalization is fine for many paints.
BUT...when it starts stiffening-up enough, it's history.

Faron


----------

